# Any reviews on Quantum SL25pti smoke spinning reel?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Was in dicks today and seen this reel. Very cool looking reel . Almost "futuristic" looking. Was wondering if anyone has use this reel and if so whats your opinion on it. I've never used a quantum and wondering if it's worth the $99 . Thanks! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well if it's listed for $99 you better buy it! It retails for $159.00!!!! As far as reviews, alot of websites have touted them to be the smoothest quantum's ever built. I have 2 energys, a catalyst, and a kenetic and love them all. If the smoke is better, there's not much out there that could top it IMO.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

willyb021 said:


> Was in dicks today and seen this reel. Very cool looking reel . Almost "futuristic" looking. Was wondering if anyone has use this reel and if so whats your opinion on it. I've never used a quantum and wondering if it's worth the $99 . Thanks!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have the Smoke 50 and love it,...I loved it so much I bought a Smoke Baitcaster,...I loved it, so I bought another Smoke Spinning reel! 
They are everything I wanted and BLACK!LOL


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Grab me one for $99 I'll pay ya to ship it to me.


----------

